# Flex Wheeler, most perfect bb phyisque?



## GymJamo (Sep 28, 2006)

In terms of size balanced and aesthetics is their better?

I wonder if the current crop are jelous of his waist..


----------



## Gordo (Sep 28, 2006)

That is a great picture. It sure captures an incredibly balanced physique. That is aesthetically pleasing in my book.


----------



## Spud (Sep 28, 2006)

My god. look at his hams! look at his tris!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 28, 2006)

that was before he tried to gain weight and max the "mass monsters" in size....I think he ruined his look then.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 28, 2006)

The perfect bb physique


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 28, 2006)

Flex Wheeler was credible until he began to abuse synthol. This is apparent in his later photos.


----------



## Double D (Sep 28, 2006)

He had the best body that bodybuilding has ever seen at one time. Just remember your only as good as you once was in bodybuilding.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

Deeznuts said:


> Flex Wheeler was credible until he began to abuse synthol. This is apparent in his later photos.



I didn't know he used synthol, can you post some pics?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 28, 2006)

musclepump said:


> The perfect bb physique


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> I didn't know he used synthol, can you post some pics?


 
He had over 200 spot injections done by a doctor... I remember him talking about it in FLEX magazine.

Before that, I'd say yes. Him or Shawn Ray...


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> He had over 200 spot injections done by a doctor... I remember him talking about it in FLEX magazine.
> 
> Before that, I'd say yes. Him or Shawn Ray...


Your kidding me? Why would he destroy his body like that?
Anyone know his waist size?


----------



## Double D (Sep 28, 2006)

I was thinking someone said around 27 a few years ago whenever I read it in a muscle mag, but I maybe wrong.


----------



## GFR (Sep 28, 2006)

Calf implants and heavy synthol use is not the Perfect Physique.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> I was thinking someone said around 27 a few years ago whenever I read it in a muscle mag, but I maybe wrong.


A 27 inch waist .....wow!


----------



## GFR (Sep 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> I was thinking someone said around 27 a few years ago whenever I read it in a muscle mag, but I maybe wrong.




Not an inch under 30 and that was back in the early 90's after that his gut got big just like the rest of them


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

I want pictures!


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm still waiting on these before and after synthol pictures!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

http://teamflexwheeler.com/flex/shop2.html

Pictures to buy, but I am sure you can take a gander none the less.


----------



## GFR (Oct 7, 2006)

fufu said:


> I'm still waiting on these before and after synthol pictures!





You have to watch *vids* of him...Look at 1991-1993
 for the before

Then 1999+ for the after


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> http://teamflexwheeler.com/flex/shop2.html
> 
> Pictures to buy, but I am sure you can take a gander none the less.



Thanks.



ForemanRules said:


> You have to watch *vids* of him...Look at 1991-1993
> for the before
> 
> Then 1999+ for the after



Will do, Captain.


----------



## Mags (Oct 13, 2006)

I've got his mass construction DVD set days after the Olympia. He looked phenomenol. He said in that he had a 28 inch waist. It showed hi in 1989 competing and although he was alot smaller than his peak, he was genetically well shaped/sized and was lacerated-proper cut to bits, fibres everywhere. It then showed him winning the USA when he went pro and the dude was proper massive by this point and still looking cut. I think this was around the mid nineties, maybe even up to 97, but he ws for me, the best. He had huge arms, huge calves (that's a shame if they were infact implants) big legs with a sick sweep and as mentioned, a tiny waist. Nasser El Sonbaty once said his chest and delts were too small/shallow for the rest of him and at some angles he may have a point but he still looks the greatest for me. What BB is all about. I know it was mentioned that he tried to compete with the monstersby adding on more mass which spoilt his aesthetics, but Martinez did that too and although paid for it in the following Olympia, he landed third in this one. If only Flex could've managed the same. It's news to me that he used synthol. That's shit.


----------

